# June 2nd...ConwayAR IASCA 3X!!!!!!!!!



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup...once again this year, in conjunction with the Motorsports Authority Car Show, we will host an indoor/outdoor (indoor to first 20 cars pre-registered) SQ event that is one not to miss!!!!!!!!!!
Saturday June 2nd...Conway AR...Conway Expo Center and Fairgrounds.
email me for questions or pre-registration: [email protected]
The car show has been big (75+ cars easily plus all vendor spaces sold out)for years. We added in USAC and IASCA last year to the mix. It was very well received. Looking forward to this year!


IASCA TRIPLE POINT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Check it out on IASCA's website plus ..::The Motorsports Authority::..

See you there!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

so I would love everyone's opinion...granted, please be in the area or considering attending to reply.
IASCA 3x point stays 100% in effect...the highlight of the show.
What about bringing USACi or MECA in? Opinions? 
I know the guys from LP/Blues are for sure interested if one of the two come.


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey John,
give me.a.call if you need some help that weekend


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Iasca judge...pm me your number.

Announcement!!!
This event is also going to be a USACi triple point for SQ and SPL!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am working on making this show; should be a great event and a good point for me to get back in ring.

This should be one of the best shows to hit in a 500 mile radius. 

Triple point for two orgs on top of that.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

This sounds like it could be fun. I might try and make this one.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

8675309 said:


> I am working on making this show; should be a great event and a good point for me to get back in ring.
> 
> This should be one of the best shows to hit in a 500 mile radius.
> 
> Triple point for two orgs on top of that.


Yep...You got that right!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

This will be a great show. Can't wait!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! Without competitors like you there would be no reason for the show!

Just so you guys here on diyma know. I don't own a shop...I'm doing this show because I love car audio competition and want to see it thrive. My part of the show is working together with MSA to raise money for our local High School and Alma Mater.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just bumping this show up. Please don't think this is just another show. It is a very WELL put together show. IMO, the best I have ever been to.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Sketoe, do you have any details on how your show will go down? What will happen will you have trophies or money? Maybe a short rundown of last years event will help people decide to make the trip for your show.

Looking forward to this show and competing again for the first time in over a year!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Gates open at 8am...cars will start lining up then. Last year it took 1.5 to 2 hours for the line to clear out. We will try to process quicker this year but, it's still awesome to see a line when you hit a show! Judging for SQ will begin at 10am. So, if you have pre-registered at this point you are inside and need to be there between 8-8:30 so we can get you parked inside. Make sure you say you are there for the IASCA/USACi SQ portion of the show as well as the car show (if you so choose). If you are doing SPL other than for the SQ part of the show, you will have to exit the building and come back in. We will work that out logistically as we get closer.
Last year's itenarary is this year's itenarary:
Saturday only
8am...doors open, parking inside begins.
10am...all cars for SQ must be registered as judging will begin ASAP.
5-6pm...trophy presentation.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

jsketoe said:


> Gates open at 8am...cars will start lining up then. Last year it took 1.5 to 2 hours for the line to clear out. We will try to process quicker this year but, it's still awesome to see a line when you hit a show! Judging for SQ will begin at 10am. So, if you have pre-registered at this point you are inside and need to be there between 8-8:30 so we can get you parked inside. Make sure you say you are there for the IASCA/USACi SQ portion of the show as well as the car show (if you so choose). If you are doing SPL other than for the SQ part of the show, you will have to exit the building and come back in. We will work that out logistically as we get closer.
> Last year's itenarary is this year's itenarary:
> Saturday only
> 8am...doors open, parking inside begins.
> ...


Are the cars judged as the are lined up? in other words no particular classing at once, then the next class, etc.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

it depends on the judge. Uusually I try my best to keep classes together but if someone registers after 10am, you know how that goes.
Registration cut off is noon.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

This seems like its gonna be a great event, seems like the 2nd cant get here soon enough tho.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

excited about this event!


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

wow. seriously thinkin bout doing this. i just finished the car last friday(still tuning). damn


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm getting anxious too, even though mine isn't quite finished


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

jkrob21 said:


> Yep...You got that right!



x3 

I hope there is a great Austin , Houston , and Dallas presentation .This is a great show to attend .We need to show our support to this kind of shows.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you guys that came out Sooooooooo much. we had 22 sq cars and a crazy good number of overall entries I will get later. lol 
Thank you to my awesome judging staff, thank you to Moe Sabourin at IASCA, thank you to Mike Darville and Kevin Reid from USACi.
Thank you so much to my vendors: Orca and Nick Wingate (Focal, Illusion Audio, Mosconi), Hybrid Audio Technologies and Scott Buwalda, and Definitive Audio Designs and James Halter. Also thank you big time to the shops that really supported the event as well...I saw representation from TCAudio, Audio Express, DeBoard Electronics, Arkansas Car Stereo, Music Mart...etc...awesome.
But really...this is nothing without competitors like you guys that came out. Top notch crew. Thank you guys so much.
I will post results Monday.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

It was a fun time, now to improve for next time to not suck so bad!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome, let's here about the scores....


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I have it all in excel...I will post results and scores.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

USACi SPL
sb3 brian james 135.6
sb4 tim niece 143.1
sb5 john roberts 146.4
stock 0-600 130.9 mike mallis
stock 601-1800 jeff goneya 144.2
stock 1801-up david lambert 136.5
trunk 1001-up sam williamson 148.6
mod 1001-2000 john roberts 151.3
super port john roberts 163.3


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

USACi judges:
sound two seat expert Nick Wingate, Scott Buwalda
sound one seat mod (and supermod, one entry) Kevin Reid
sound one seat intro Mike Darville
install James Halter, Kerry Sullivan

Gaddy	Willie Intro SQ+	44	57	101	153.1	254.1
Maticka	Derek	Intro SQ+	43	67	110	132.3	242.3
Goodrum	Jeric Intro SQ+	39	57	96	143.1	239.1
Bain	Jonathan Intro SQ+	37	57	94	144.1	238.1

LaCombe	Chris Mod Q 76	158	234	135	369
Neal	John Mod Q	0	146	0	0	0
Howell	Billy Mod Q	0	142	0	0	0
Wood	David Mod Q	0	140	0	0	0

Rice	Ed Mod SQ	145	143	288	0	0

Rice	Sabrina Mod SQ+	144	137	281	131.1	412.1
LaCombe	Chris Mod SQ+	76	158	234	135	369

Smith	Herman Supermod Q	0	185	0	0	0

Crowder	Todd Extreme SQ	211	164.5	375.5	0	0
Eldridge	Mark Extreme SQ	195	162.5	357.5	0	0

Roberts	John Extreme SQ+	153	210	363	151.4	514.4


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

IASCA judges: 
two seat sound John Sketoe & Preston Stiles
one seat sound x solo, pro, proam, am John SKetoe 
one seat sound rookie Preston Stiles
install James Halter & Kerry Sullivan


IASCA IQC
LaCombe	Chris IQC Pro 85	

Rice Ed IQC Amateur 263	
Young	Tracy IQC Amateur 1	

Halter	James	IQC Expert One Seat	1	

Eldridge	Mark IQC Expert Two Seat	406	

Rice Sabrina	IQC Rookie 248	

IASCA SQC
Rice Ed SQC Amateur 234
Howell	Billy SQC Amateur 212

Buwalda	Scott SQC Expert One Seat 257
Halter	James	SQC Expert One Seat 1

Eldridge	Mark SQC Expert Two Seat 252
Crowder	Todd SQC Expert Two Seat 247

LaCombe	Chris SQC Pro 239
Wood David SQC Pro 223

Keplinger	Klifton	SQC Pro-Am 194

Roberts	David SQC Rookie 189
Rice Sabrina	SQC Rookie 185
Maticka	Derek	SQC Rookie 164
Goodrum	Jeric SQC Rookie 134
Bain Jonathan	SQC Rookie 132


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks John for the results , Looks like you had a good Show.


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

For those who missed it. John and the motorsports crew put on a top notch Family event! Congrates to everyone


----------

